# Does the "bad day" ever go away on Clomid?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

As I said in the title - does the "bad day" ever go away on Clomid?  

I know that sounds so dramatic but I feel so depressed and down and especially so cause week till testing and I just know I am not pregnant.

Even feeling like is it worth taking a second lot of Clomid!

Sorry to be such a moaner and so damn negative but feeling so sad and really not in a good way


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Nikki it is hard sometimes, you think whats the point, I have thought the same about packing it in the last few months especially when you know you are going through all the side affects and only to be told at the end of it that im not even ovulating, then i just think what it would feel like to have a baby in my arms then i begin to warm up again inside and then smile and think its all worth while.  I think it is hard to stay focused but stick with it babes, it does get easier
Im on my 4th cycle the now, on day 4, 1 more day to go and then thats it for this month, its just the wait and see game now.  Message if you ever need a gab.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun 

Sorry you're still feeling so down & disheartened....but do try not to give up hope 
I think we have all felt exactly same as you from time to time...I know I sure have...even now, moving on to IVF I wonder if it'll work, will it just be a waste of money & we have to go through all those emotions yet again....but you have to believe...I'm a huge believer of positive thought...and don't forget, clomid triggers all sorts of hormonal rises & falls...totally irregular to what we're used to...hopefully they'll settle down for you soon...

You will get through this & come out the other side...

Take care...and wishing you loads of luck    

Natasha


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks guys, trying to be happier and more positive but finding it really hard.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hang on in there - my first cycle was terrible - I couldn't stop crying - I was like a woman possessed - things are settling down now - I did take some comfort from the fact that I felt I was doing the best I could


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Nikki

Hang in there - being on Clomid is v stressful - but remember why you're doing it - it only takes one BFP!  Sending a  

xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

dont let it beat you, its your first month and its probably your worse.  You dont know what to expect.  

I've had my 3rd month now and the s/e weren't really there, just the vivid dreams and hot flushes.  I'd say dizzyness bu DH willsay I'm always that!!  

if you let it get you down then it will win, just think what is at the end and keep forcused on that   

kim xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks guys, do you know what I lways feel so humbled by the support I get from the clomid ladies  you are all so supportive.  Thank you x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey, not every day on Clomid will be a down day.

I find whilst actually taking the pills i am down and irritable and get other s/e etc..
Today i feel much better than the past week. Took last pill mon nite on CD7 today. I'm feeling   again, whereas a few days ago i felt just the same as you - so, YES the bad day will go away....  

Jo x

We have to keep trying.... what is the alternative?


----------

